# agnus castus?



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I take agnus castus as I have been told it's good for raising progesterone levels and I have naturally low ones.
Does anyone know if it's OK to keep taking during 2ww? I have been doing, but read somewhere on hee not to and am now worried!!!  

Please help if you can,

xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi

I am no expert, but I believe you should never take agnus castus if you are having any tx! I was also taking agnus castus and was advised to not take it 4 weeks before tx, so that it was out of my body.

I would personally stop taking it hun....

Good luck

Dawn xxx


----------



## rosiebadgirl (Jan 8, 2007)

i've never even _heard_ of it!

but it's just made it to the top of my 'favourite babies names' list...


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks girls,

Am stopping taking it.
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Agnus castus doesn't raise your progesterone levels...but it may regulate your cycles if they're irregular eg if you have PCOS.  Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area where the egg ruptures on the follicle...agnus castus wouldn't effect this so not sure where you heard this ?

As already mentioned, you shouldn't take any herbal remedies when having any form of fertility treatment eg clomid, ivf/icsi/fet as it can react and interfere with the drugs...the majority of clinics will strongly recommend against it.

You should definitely not be taking agnus castus if you're in the 2ww...I'm sure you wouldn't have done any harm but I would stop asap....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## peewee55 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Bodia

I'm a trainee herbalist. 

Agnus castus DOES raise progesterone levels - it's fantastic for lengthening short luteal phases and also for PCOS. It is used precisely for luteal phase defect. 
Agnus castus will do you absolutely no harm taken in 2ww but it's better not to take it - I know of people who've used it in early pregancy to try and prevent miscarriage - but I'm not recommending it at all esp as most of us have lovely Cyclogest, just to let you know that if you do get a BFP   it won't have done any harm.

There's no point in taking it during TX as any hormones we take will override it anyway. 

And also most of the stuff you can buy in health stores Holland and Barrett etc will be of such poor quality it probably won't have much effect anyway. I know a lot of women on here take it but I doubt it's worth it. 

To get hold of decent quality herbs (and also proper advice) you should really see a herbalist (see NIMH website for a local practitioner - plug plug!) 

Peeweex


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

peewee55 said:


> Hi Bodia
> 
> I'm a trainee herbalist.
> 
> ...


Thanks PeeWee for correcting me. Although this is in complete conflict to what the qualified herbalist I spoke to told me....I will double check as I've always been told that agnus castus is a complete no-no and that its over used and misused far too frequently (especially now you can pick it up easily in Boots !!)

Take care
Natasha


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for that girls.

It's just reassuring to know I probably haven't done any major damage - you know how your brain can go  during this 2ww!!!!!

Peewee -  well done girl!

xxx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

very interesting to know.

I fell pregnant using the herb with my son, and I got mine from superdrug.. didnt work the second time. Plus I was told by my consultant not to take it with any treatment as it can interfere with it and counteract the effects of Clomid.

I was also pregnant and still taking agnus castus, as I didn't know I was pregnant! It did me or my baby no harm. 

Good luck

Dawn x


----------

